
Why do valid posts like these appear 'dead'? - Jaruzel
https://www.weegeeks.com/upload/HN-Dead-Posts.png
======
mindcrime
Different reasons, but if it's a user comment it's probably because the user
has been shadow-banned for violating HN policy somehow. If it's a top-level
post, it could be that the domain has been blacklisted for contributing too
many low quality / spammy posts in the past.

And, I assume the HN mods have the capability to mark any post or comment as
dead if the need arises. I'm not an insider so I can't say that with 100%
certainty, but it appears to be the case.

